# vanilla extract



## herekittymeow (Oct 26, 2009)

I want to make some vanilla coffee soap, but vanilla eo is super expensive.  Can i use vanilla extract? I have pure madagascar vanilla with in 35% bourbon.  I've heard the alcohol will cause it cease.  Thanks!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Oct 26, 2009)

herekittymeow said:
			
		

> I want to make some vanilla coffee soap, but vanilla eo is super expensive.  Can i use vanilla extract? I have pure madagascar vanilla with in 35% bourbon.  I've heard the alcohol will cause it cease.  Thanks!



I haven't done it, but I would think that very little, if any, fragrance would come through. Are you averse to vanilla FO? Many are very nice and can be had for a reasonable price.


----------



## herekittymeow (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah I don't use synthetic fragrances.


----------



## soapqueen (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi M,
I infused 20 vanilla pods in a litre of OO for about 6 weeks (probably could speed that up a bit by heating the oil?). I then used it in soap (having strained thro' muslin) as 35% of the oils. I also added 1% styrax benzoin oil, so I can't be sure exactly what is giving the most scent, but it has a lovely vanilla toffee smell, and so far (about 3 days after making) it is a very pale creamy brown colour. This is the styrax benzoin that comes as a thick oily liquid.
If you don't want to use benzoin, you could try the infused OO in a small test batch, and let us know if the smell comes through on its own. If it does, then if you can get your vanilla pods cheap it's cheaper than using vanilla absolute.


----------



## MikeInPdx (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay.....well, you could try heating the vanilla to get rid of the alcohol and then soap it and see what happens. I've read a lot of posts about the alcohol causing stuff to seize so I just left well enough alone.


----------



## herekittymeow (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks all!  Another question, would vanilla essential oil work then I have looked around and found some pretty good deals.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 26, 2009)

soapqueen said:
			
		

> Hi M,
> I infused 20 vanilla pods in a litre of OO for about 6 weeks (probably could speed that up a bit by heating the oil?). I then used it in soap (having strained thro' muslin) as 35% of the oils. I also added 1% styrax benzoin oil, so I can't be sure exactly what is giving the most scent, but it has a lovely vanilla toffee smell, and so far (about 3 days after making) it is a very pale creamy brown colour. This is the styrax benzoin that comes as a thick oily liquid.
> If you don't want to use benzoin, you could try the infused OO in a small test batch, and let us know if the smell comes through on its own. If it does, then if you can get your vanilla pods cheap it's cheaper than using vanilla absolute.



You know I make my own vanilla extract but never thought you put it in the oild for a while I'm going to try that.


----------

